# Bellator Pick 'em Rankings



## dudeabides

*
1. pipe (12-6-1) 1460 pts. 
2. St.Paul Guy (8-4) 696 pts. 
3. dudeabides (8-8) 1028 pts.
4. Bknmax (8-8) 968 pts. 
5. UFC_OWNS (7-3-1) 754 pts.
6. SmackyBear (7-4) 814 pts. 
7. hixxy (6-8-1) 743 pts.
8. kantowrestler (6-15-1) 1189 pts. 
9. beezer (5-2-1) 590 pts.
10. Dan9 (5-3) 430 pts. (CHAMP)
11. limba (3-1) 304 pts.
12. HitOrGetHit (3-7) 528 pts.
13. Ruckus (2-0) 127 pts.
14. Thelegend (2-1) 218 pts.
15. Icemanforever (2-1) 165 pts.
16. Machida Karate (1-1) 120 pts.
17. guy incognito (1-1) 58 pts.
18. John8204 (1-2) 203 pts.
19. 2kni3 (1-2) 177 pts.
20. Killstarz (1-2) 167 pts.
21. Rauno (1-5-1) 398 pts.
22. kickstar (0-1) 24 pts.
23. mattandbenny (0-1) 0 pts.
24. G_Land (0-2) 132 pts.
25. IcemanCometh (0-2) 111 pts.
*


----------



## kantowrestler

Is there not going to be a Bellator Pickem this season or is just going to happen later?


----------



## Icemanforever

top 10 fellas, woot woot.


----------



## kantowrestler

If only I had a better record!


----------

